# Sprayer won't spray



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got we all hooked up. Booms fold/unfold. Foamer works great. Tee Jet 844 box seems to function. I put all the handles in spray or rinse position and all it does is agitate/ recirculate water. Can't get water out to booms at all. 
I attached a couple photos of valves. Tried just about every position.... 
When tractor is off and it's quiet, I can hear all the solenoids working. 
I know its something simple, it's just a new machine to me and I can't figure it out.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

3 section boom? You can check magnetism at solenoid with steel tool or 12v with tester of course. Old valves can stick and not shift even with 12v. Most styles have a manual method to shift valve. Small screwdriver , push in center. Is it building pressure? Is that valve handle that is missing in photo broken or no valve there at all. All lines free of sediment clog, like at low point or main sreen? Is there a cab controled butterfly valve to adjust pressure? Hyd or pto pump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had NO water come out but have had some nozzles not work.

Depending on your nozzle body type they should have a check valve of some kind, loosen all the caps first and remove the nozzles, if you have any crud in it from sitting last thing you want is to pump the nozzles full of crap.

Try removing all the nozzles and make sure check valves at the nozzles aren't stuck.

The one electric valve looks more like a rotary than a solenoid as we have em on our sprayer and 28% applicator, take the cover off and watch the mechanism work. We've had the set screw back out on the valve shaft, even though you could hear the valve work, the shaft wasn't moving.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooops, forgot to mention-No pressure at sight gauge. 
When I turn main valve to "off" I get about 5-10lbs pressure.
I'm thinking the main solenoid valve is stuck ....


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

pump maybe airbound from being totally drained in the off season?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Huh, that never crossed my mind. 
I guess there's a air bleed screw on pump? 
Or does it need primed with water? 
Will look when I get up there today.
I also welded 3 cracks on boom sections and welded mending plates on them.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Your airlock will be before pump, easiest way is just disconnect the hose from pump(inlet side) then open your main valve, I think that'll fix it


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

maybe your valves are set to pull water only from the rinse tank and not from the main tank or maybe the inductor valve is open the inductor valve should be closed for spraying


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The first time of the year I have to prime my pump.

I disconnect the hose going to the pump and fill it with water from the garden hose. Reattach and then do the same with the discharge side, fill it up and reconnect. Gravity will force the water down and the air out. Let it sit for a minute then turn the pump on. Do not open the valves, just the one that recirculates. You need back pressure to get it started.

Once the pressure begins to build you can open the boom valves and divert most of the recirculation to the booms.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we have a different type of controller I'm not sure how to work yours.but if your controllers in the spray mode when you stop it would close the boom valves.on a raven to get water to go through the booms while parked in place.you would have to go into the manual pressure mode then open the boom switch and then hit your plus mark on your controller on till water came out of the booms


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our Hiniker controller is similar, no speed input, no spray output


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I did try going forward with it, but still no workie

BTW: controller is Tee Jet 844 Pro


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I did try going forward with it, but still no workie
> 
> BTW: controller is Tee Jet 844 Pro


Try looking online for a manual if you don't have one


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have manual, not much help.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think if you are getting agitation you shouldn't have a airlock at your pump. We have an older 844, you should be able to put it in manual mode for stationary spraying/boom flushing. Put it in manual mode and raise the pressure manually.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Jharn57600 said:


> I think if you are getting agitation you shouldn't have a airlock at your pump. We have an older 844, you should be able to put it in manual mode for stationary spraying/boom flushing. Put it in manual mode and raise the pressure manually.


Yes do this and if no luck disconnect line between flow control and boom valves see if you pump water there .Is there a 3way siphon valve just below the inductor .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jharn57600 said:


> I think if you are getting agitation you shouldn't have a airlock at your pump. We have an older 844, you should be able to put it in manual mode for stationary spraying/boom flushing. Put it in manual mode and raise the pressure manually.


Raise the pressure by opening the throttling valve (I think that's what it's called) or is there another way to raise pressure?


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

it sounds like a stuck valve maybe put water in from the garden hose and plumb it direct and see.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hook it up to the pickup and bring it over JD, we'll get it figured out. You supply the beer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll be there Saturday about 4am.
Prolly be asker if I flew you out to my place. Heck of a lot cheaper than local AG repair shops ($95/hr)
Frontier could fly you here for about $75.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If you have agitation then the pump is primed and working - I'm betting that the controller needs to see some motion before it will spray, but the 0psi on the gauge puzzles me even agitation should have pressure. is it possible that there is some sort of hidden valve somewhere? Like was said earlier, you might have to enter the manual mode on that controller and just increase the pressure.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, 7 hrs of testing, disassembling, valve turning, fuse checking, etc and I finally found the problem. 
Someone removed the "throttling valve" handle, turned it around so when it appears to be on "max", its really "off", or at least that's all I can figure.
I was ready to give up, pack it in for the day. PTO was still running and I figured, what the heck, I'll turn the throttling valve the opposite way it says it should be turned on the console for spraying and all the nozzles came to life. 
Nightmare seems to be finally coming to an end.
Thanks for all the suggestions. Took them up to the sprayer with me and tried most all of them.
Thanks again.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta love it when somebody forgets to tell ya about something like that. Either that, or somebody is laughing their a$$ off at ya!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah.....my time is worthless....
Love killing 7 hours on a reversed lever.
Now it's going to rain rest of the week.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Could'a been worse......what if a mechanic had spent 7 hours to find it?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you figured it out. A good point is now you know your sprayer inside and out. Neighbors will be calling you now.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I am glad you figured it out. A good point is now you know your sprayer inside and out.


Exactly, I haven't bought much equipment at all that I haven't had a good going over with to understand how it works, what looks like could go wrong, and fixing anything that needs it. It's better to know how the thing works so that when something isn't working in the field you are better off troubleshooting.


----------

